

Machine Learning is the new Algorithms - Houshalter
http://nlpers.blogspot.com/2014/10/machine-learning-is-new-algorithms.html

======
mturmon
One indicator of this progression is the commoditization of many core ML
algorithms. You can now pull a decision tree (or SVM, or GP) off the shelf and
just use it.

GIGO still applies, as it always has in engineering problem-solving. But if
you take care to do the basics, like clean your data and find good features,
you can use some ML methods as components with somewhat known characteristics
(performance, flexibility, runtime).

It used to be that you needed a skilled person to guide you to a decent FFT or
matrix library, and then core numerical software was commoditized. Same for
data structures. It's fun to observe that some of this is happening to ML as
well.

------
_random_
Tomorrow, not today. Where do I slap some random forest in my enterprise
DB+forms app? Now, for a high-level intelligent agent I would find a work.

